# Need online gamers



## SoulsFury (Apr 21, 2002)

I need 4 players for a PBEM game and 4 players for my online game (which will probably be a weeknight from 8-12 or 9 to 1 eastern time). E-mail me at ncs966@aol.com or check out my webpage.

Nik


----------

